# Will RF Telephoto Lenses be Big Whites?



## Arête (Nov 10, 2018)

The title says it all. Will they make their telephotos superb and tough like the EF ones?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 10, 2018)

There will be consumer grade, and L lenses. L lenses will be physically the same quality, no matter what the focal length. I expect that we may see some DO lenses, with the smaller body, a smaller size would help.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 11, 2018)

Arête said:


> The title says it all. Will they make their telephotos superb and tough like the EF ones?


We only have a few lenses out now for the R, and that is not enough to set a pattern. 

However, those that have come out seem to be as good as, or superior, to the equivalent L lens, so my bet is that it will be a top quality big white and I really expect to see DO tech in it. Time will tell, and in the meantime the speculation is interesting.....


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 12, 2018)

I am sure they will have L telephoto, but I wish they weren't white! If they made them black that might be enough to make me switch from EF.


----------

